# Barbie competition to win a pony for a year



## Annie&Amy (25 August 2007)

HOW irresponsible is that, don't know if anyone else has seen the advert on channel 5 xx


----------



## LauraBR (25 August 2007)

It's just a years worth of lessons on the same pony and some money for transport and kit...


----------



## Rachel_M (25 August 2007)

Where do I enter?


----------



## LauraBR (25 August 2007)

You have to be under 13. How unfair is that! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## Rachel_M (25 August 2007)

Bugger!lol


----------



## Seahorse (25 August 2007)

I've entered Rachel for this competition, and the other day she said 'shall we go to the yard and see if my pony has arrived yet?' bless her


----------



## Rachel_M (25 August 2007)

Aww


----------



## Tia (25 August 2007)

Who remembers the WHSmith competition which ran for years?  Win a pony!  You got to keep the thing aswell!!  I must have entered that competition tonnes of times...but I never won it, LOL!!


----------



## Thistle (25 August 2007)

I used to enter the comp in the Sun every year, I guess that is the one you mean.


----------



## PIAFFES_Sister (25 August 2007)

i had an email through about this barbie thing...? no idea what its all about but i m 16 and dont really want to be in it... 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 not a barbie fan haha!


----------



## PIAFFES_Sister (25 August 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
I've entered Rachel for this competition, and the other day she said 'shall we go to the yard and see if my pony has arrived yet?' bless her 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

bless, thats cute!


----------



## ErinDoig (25 August 2007)

well if you ask me thats a bit rubbish!

If i was an 11 year old girl and won a pony for a year i would totally fall in love with it and then what would happen after the 12 months is up? Id be heartbroken!!!


----------



## Donkeymad (26 August 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Who remembers the WHSmith competition which ran for years?  Win a pony!  You got to keep the thing aswell!!  I must have entered that competition tonnes of times...but I never won it, LOL!! 

[/ QUOTE ]


Yep, I always entered that one too. Guess who else didn't win one then 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Mind you, we have an annual 3 day steam engine rally and every year they had a raffle for a pony. never won that one either


----------



## goeslikestink (27 August 2007)

win a pony comps ahve been  going on for years  here and there
but things 
who pays for the pony and what happens next to the child or the pony
when i was younggggggggggggggg- whoops get me fidddle out

i did the comps aswell and never won
its funny how we see things so differently when we all grown up
and appreciate exactly wahts envoled in owning a pony or horse

is it a bad idea 0 yes  -- unless its plastic  and you can play with with it


----------



## chillinburn (30 August 2007)

Can someone tell me how to enter this competition as we've been on the barbie.co.uk website but cannot find anyway of entering!
Blonde x xx


----------



## k1963 (1 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Who remembers the WHSmith competition which ran for years?  Win a pony!  You got to keep the thing aswell!!  I must have entered that competition tonnes of times...but I never won it, LOL!! 

[/ QUOTE ]


Yep, I always entered that one too. Guess who else didn't win one then 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Mind you, we have an annual 3 day steam engine rally and every year they had a raffle for a pony. never won that one either 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I entered every year , but didn't win either


----------



## SirenaXVI (13 March 2010)

k1963 said:



			[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Who remembers the WHSmith competition which ran for years?  Win a pony!  You got to keep the thing aswell!!  I must have entered that competition tonnes of times...but I never won it, LOL!! 

[/ QUOTE ]


Yep, I always entered that one too. Guess who else didn't win one then 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Mind you, we have an annual 3 day steam engine rally and every year they had a raffle for a pony. never won that one either 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I entered every year , but didn't win either  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...


Me too, I guess we are all around the same age


----------



## trundle (13 March 2010)

I entered that W H Smiths competition every single year as well, i SO wanted that pony!! I don't know if it was anything to do with The Sun, though, it was advertised through flyers in every branch of Smiths.


----------



## Depp_by_Chocolate (13 March 2010)

I don't remember the WHSmiths win a pony competitions at all; when were they held?

I do remember the Horse & Pony Magazine win a pony comps though, then it went onto Your Horse.


----------



## pinklilly (13 March 2010)

I can't remember the WHSmiths one either, I can remember doing the Pony mag and Horse and Pony ones and being gutted I didn't win.


----------



## T_K (13 March 2010)

ErinDoig said:



			well if you ask me thats a bit rubbish!

If i was an 11 year old girl and won a pony for a year i would totally fall in love with it and then what would happen after the 12 months is up? Id be heartbroken!!!
		
Click to expand...

I can imagine the RC would do you a 'deal' for either more lessons or buying the pony if poor child was that heartbroken!  Haha


----------



## Janesomerset (14 March 2010)

I used to enter the WHSmith competition every year...my Dad used to bring the flyer home from the town centre store as soon as he saw it...but I still had to wait till I was 31 for my own equine! She was well worth the wait though...love you, Milly!


----------



## Tulsi (14 March 2010)

The Sun and W H Smith ran separate Win A Pony competitions back in the Seventies. Don't remember the Horse & Pony magazine ones though. 

Given the number of competitions around, it is astonishing we didn't all win ponies.


----------



## cronkmooar (15 March 2010)

Ok who did win the bloody ponies ?????????????? 

Own up right now!!

One year WH Smith had FIVE - someone must have got them and it sure as hell wasn't me, every year I was convinced it would be.

Perhaps it was all a big swiz and there weren't really any ponies at all ??

PS where do I find the smilies ????????


----------

